# Hey LEOs-- Being pulled over with GSD in car



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This is something I've thought about a lot, but still am not sure the best method to handle it. I'm curious on some other member's opinions.

I use a Champion seatbelt harness with Pimg in the car. She is not able to reach the driver's side windows of the car. She can reach (and stick her head out) the passenger side, rear window. She also will bark, loudly, perhaps even aggressively, if people walk up to the car _with me in it_. (Interestingly, she does not bark at people who walk beside the car- literally a foot or less from her with an open window even- when I'm not in the car.)

So anyway- say I were to get pulled over with her in the car. This hasn't happened yet, BTW- just hypothetically. I imagine the officer would be very put off, perhaps very nervous even, by the barking GSD that won't shut up. S/He doesn't know that the dog can't get to him... And I sure as crap can't get her to shut up. She *will bark* and it will be loud, and it will sound scary.

So what's the best approach? I've thought about this a lot, and I just don't know. Here's my thoughts- I'd like opinions if you have one...



Getting pulled over...
Put on hazards/slow down/move over to indicate I see the cop, but don't come to a stop.
Call 911- tell them I'm being pulled over, relay name, vehicle identification, location, etc, and that I have a restrained large dog in the car. Have them relay the message to the officer.
Pull over, turn on interior lights so the cop can better see inside. Ensure all windows other than the driver's side are up.
Hope the cop gets the message from dispatch...
I would be somewhat worried that the cop thinks I am trying to avoid them by not coming to a stop. Yet at the same time, if I did come to a stop prior to calling 911, there could be a timing issue where the cop isn't relayed the message in time.

Note that I have a small car where a crate won't fit inside. So let's not get into arguments about crating vs harnessing. Assume a harness is the only practical method of restraint.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe LEOs are prepared to see dogs in cars, as it's so prevalent.
Just carry on as usual, as the cop approaches, he/she becomes aware you have a dog in there.

When they reach the window, tell them she's restrained, and offer to get out of the car so you can hear and respond better.
Do not aggravate by jumping out of your car without being told - that's an offensive and dangerous action.
Keep rolling with lights on? Another "unusual" and hence, dangerous action as well.

In other words, don't arouse alarm bells by doing anything other than pulling over and stopping. Fiddling around with things in the car is liable to get a weapon drawn on you.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Honestly I would just pull over as normal and as soon as I rolled down the window inform them that I had a large restrained dog in the back. I'm sure it's not the first time the officer has encountered a barking dog in a vehicle.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> and offer to get out of the car so you can hear and respond better.


Yes, but do I give up rights by offering to get out of the vehicle? This is especially interesting if, say, I'm carrying a concealed weapon (legally). Now I've just complicated the simple speeding ticket process by introducing a firearm that the officer will want to check if I'm getting out of the car.



Greydusk said:


> Honestly I would just pull over as normal and as soon as I rolled down the window inform them that I had a large restrained dog in the back.


Do you mean after they approach the car, or prior? I thought about this as well, but sticking my head out and yelling back at them could draw just as much negative attention as the barking dog...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There was an article about concealed carry, I'll try to find it. 
Basically you simply announce you are carrying, you have the permit (they know anyway when they pull you over) and wait for instructions.
Usually the officer would say "put your hands on the steering wheel and don't take them off without my telling you" or some such.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

How To Deal with Police when Getting Pulled Over - USA Carry

Basically, don't act weird. Acting weird would be the worst maneuver ever.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, like you are all saying- I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time they had to deal with a barking dog. I'm just thinking that a barking GSD is a bit worse/scarier to deal with than a barking lap dog.

I know how to handle a traffic stop while concealed carrying- I was more referring to the advice about offering to get out of the car. That might not be such a great idea if carrying...


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay here's what I recommend (I'm an LEO). Pull over safely as soon as possible, put up the rear window that the dog can get his/her head out of, turn on your dome light and roll down your window. Put your hands on the top of the steering wheel and as the officer approaches yell out the window the dog is restrained. Most cops are used to dealing with dogs in cars. We appreciate it if the owner has the dog restrained (many people drive with dogs unrestrained or in their laps and we get charged by the animal sometimes). Just be considerate and aware (as you obviously are already).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I sent a PM to a couple of our board members to check this post. 

I, uh, am the voice of experience in terms of getting pulled over with dogs in the car. I pull right over. I do a lot of high, happy talk with the dog - look who is coming to see us - wow, yay, aren't we lucky. I get my license and registration out and ready. 

I put my window only partly down before the officer gets to the door. I have my hands on the wheel. I let them know if the dog is restrained or if I can get permission to put my hand/arm back to hold the collar of the dog. I talk to the officer about the dog/dog's name, type of dog, whatever I can fill in and make the dog seem adorable and not a threat, as I pass the information through to them. 

None of my dogs have ever gotten me out of a ticket, despite their best efforts (barking or ignoring)!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That sounds reasonable enough, rangersdad.




JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> None of my dogs have ever gotten me out of a ticket, despite their best efforts (barking or ignoring)!


:rofl: Yeah... I can't imagine why not! LOL!


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

So I'm probably a little extreme on this (especially because I'm like the most cautious driver ever and haven't gotten pulled over in 10 years, haven't gotten a ticket since I was 16 LOL), but I actually train for having people approach me with my dogs in the car. I do this because some years ago I was on the highway with my ACD Bandit, who will also behave protectively when people approach the car. There was a major accident up ahead and we were having to turn around in the median and go the other way. An officer was approaching each vehicle to tell us where to detour and where we could get back on the freeway. He approached my car, Bandit was dozing (this was in an old pickup truck with just the bench seat, so of course he was next to me) but as soon as the officer spoke, Bandit popped up and barked. The officer pulled his gun. It was a natural reaction, he put away immediately and apologized profusely, he hadn't known I had a dog in the car and I hadn't thought to warn him, but it scared the heck out of me. I realize it was a freak thing, but looking at the business end of a gun is not something I want to experience again.

So anyway, since then I have trained specifically for situations like that. My dogs will still bark if someone approaches the car without my knowledge, but they have learned that if I put them in a sit stay in the car, they need to wait quietly as I deal with the person. This is also useful at toll booths, drive-thrus, etc. 

Otherwise though, I would just handle it like Jean suggests (and put the dome light on if it's dark, which is a good idea anyway). If the dog is loose, I might only partially roll down the driver's side window--enough that we can speak and I can tell the officer about the situation, but not enough that there's any fear that the dog can get out.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

As a law enforcement officer, I would suggest the following.

Turn on your signal, pull over, activate your hazards, if it's night time turn on your interior lights. You do not have to roll the windo all the way down, just enough so the officer is not caught completely off guard. He should have seen the dog if he is approaching the vehicle as he's taught. Some officers will approach on the off-traffic side, which would mean the side the dog is on. make sure that window is rolled up.

I would NOT suggest getting out of the vehicle, unless prompted. In any case, if you are carrying a concealed weapon or have a weapon in the vehicle, let the officer know in advance. He'll find out when he runs your drivers license anyway. There is no need for you to do anything different. It is not all that uncommon. People with "toy" and small dogs are more annoying because they are usually all over the persons lap, barking and nipping. doing anything out of the ordinary only serves to heighthen the officers awareness, so if there is no need, don't do it. 

In any case, if you feel uncomfortable, or the car pulling you over is unmarked and it's a less traveled area, then I would perhaps, turn on my interior lights, hazards, let the officer know you see him, drive slowly to a place you feel comfortable before pulling over. any officer should understand that precaution.

DFrost


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I think your best bet is to teach "Quiet" when someone approaches your vehicle. I've had a few incidents like you're worried about, but I've never had any problems. If anything, I've found that LEOs appreciate a GSD - unfortunately not quite enough to forgive a speeding offense, lol.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i suggest following the letter of the law and not get pulled over. avoid the whole scenario.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

rangersdad said:


> Okay here's what I recommend (I'm an LEO). Pull over safely as soon as possible, put up the rear window that the dog can get his/her head out of, turn on your dome light and roll down your window. Put your hands on the top of the steering wheel and as the officer approaches yell out the window the dog is restrained. Most cops are used to dealing with dogs in cars. We appreciate it if the owner has the dog restrained (many people drive with dogs unrestrained or in their laps and we get charged by the animal sometimes). Just be considerate and aware (as you obviously are already).





DFrost said:


> As a law enforcement officer, I would suggest the following.
> 
> Turn on your signal, pull over, activate your hazards, if it's night time turn on your interior lights. You do not have to roll the windo all the way down, just enough so the officer is not caught completely off guard. He should have seen the dog if he is approaching the vehicle as he's taught. Some officers will approach on the off-traffic side, which would mean the side the dog is on. make sure that window is rolled up.
> 
> ...


Also, in addition to the above...as far as calling 911:

*The officer is not going to know what you have in your hands *
AND,
be aware that not all 911 calls going to the dispatcher will be able to get the message to that officer. 
Not all agencies are on the same 911 system.

For example, if you are in NC and a State Trooper or an SBI Agent pulls you over, they have their own radio dispatch and are not on local 911 systems. 

Also, if you're on or close to bordering counties, 911 can go to a different agency than for whom that officer works for.

 Kat


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes you might be in this situation through no fault of your own. On one occasion someone made an illegal left-hand turn and that little mishap actually wrote off my car. It's amazing what damage a big ol' boat can do to a puny little hatchback. Stay safe!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I can attest to never getting out of the vehicle unless the officer orders it.

On cold, winter night my mother was driving back with us from Regina. We blew a tire near one small town and mom called my dad who was on shift at the time to see what she should do (she doesn't actually know how to change a tire and dad hadn't taught me yet). Dad said he'd get someone from an nearby detachment to come out and help and he would drive down to meet us.

Alls fine, another constable came and helped change the tire and we were on our way expecting dad to meet us further up the road. About 75 km down the road we pass an on coming police car. Mom, thinking it's dad, slams on the breaks and pulls over. Cop car whips around, flips on the lights and pulls up behind us. Mom jumps out of the car and starts walking back to them. Way bad idea! Cops out of the car and guns drawn yelling at her to get back in the car. Not dad, car wasn't even from dad's detachment, so the cops in the car did not recognize her or the van.

So yes, do not act weird and do not do anything the cop doesn't tell you to do. (It also helps to know how to change a tire when your 50 km from anywhere on a winter night at -40oC.)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In the state of Texas (when you are pulled over in your vehicle) you don't have to verbally inform the Officer that you are licensed to carry a weapon. But you MUST provide your license WITH your CHL at the same time. Then the officer will ask if you have a weapon within reach. Then you are obligated to provide that information. 

I don't think it a wise decision to blurt out "I have a weapon!" when an officer approaches your window. 

We were told when you are pulled over, to turn on your hazzards, put your hands on the steering wheel and wait for instructions. Do not reach for your DL or insurance paperwork or anything until the officer asks for it.

If you have a dog in the vehicle, roll up all windows that you don't have direct control of. Make all attempts to quiet your dog vocally. The officer does not want to see you jerking around in the car, even if it's your attempt to control your dog. 

Roll your window down enough so that the officer can clearly hear you, but not so low that the dog might stick his/her head out that window when the officer comes to it. 

Allow the officer to make all decisions on how he/she wants you to proceed. If they request for you to exit your vehicle (so they can hear you better because your dog is barking it's head off) then do so. 

Always remember that even though you are no threat to the officer, they certainly don't know that. Allow them to control the situation, comply to all requests (within your rights). The officer wants to keep you and your dog safe. The officer also wants to go home to his family.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Agreed- "not getting pulled over" is not always doable. Sometimes it just happens- perhaps a seatbelt enforcement zone or something...

Thanks DFrost for your suggestions. Sounds reasonable enough! And Katsmuse- good point about 911 not always being in the proper district. I hadn't considered that.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

KatsMuse said:


> Also, in addition to the above...as far as calling 911:
> 
> *The officer is not going to know what you have in your hands *
> AND,
> ...


Yeah, I think calling 911 in this situation isn't really necessary. I wouldn't do it.

That said, remember that it is okay to slow down and put on your hazards (basically, acknowledge that you see the police car) and drive to a safe place, as DFrost said. If you're in a really remote area where you're likely not going to find a safe place in a reasonable time frame (I used to drive a lot on empty highways at night were it could be 100 miles between open gas stations, so this is something I made a point of learning about--especially when there was someone who was impersonating a cop and robbing/assaulting motorists in my area for a few months until he got caught!), you can also call 911 just to verify that it is a police unit behind you. It may take them some time but at least in my state they can usually check with any possible department and verify that there is in fact a legitimate police officer trying to pull you over, or advise you on what to do if they can't confirm that. As long as you're behaving reasonably and attempting to respond while still keeping yourself safe, you shouldn't have any problems.

Pulling over in dangerous places is a bit of a pet peeve of mine lately--last week I almost rear ended a police car because some idiot pulled over in the middle of the lane (there was no shoulder) right past a blind curve. I feel so bad for the LEO when I see someone pull over in a dangerous spot like that, it has to be frightening.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Lilie said:


> In the state of Texas (when you are pulled over in your vehicle) you don't have to verbally inform the Officer that you are licensed to carry a weapon. But you MUST provide your license WITH your CHL at the same time. Then the officer will ask if you have a weapon within reach. Then you are obligated to provide that information.
> 
> I don't think it a wise decision to blurt out "I have a weapon!" when an officer approaches your window.


You are right...never say "I have a weapon". When the officer approaches and asks to see your DL, when you hand him your CHL, you tell him "Just so you know I do have my registered _____ in the car".

First off, it makes him feel safer and second off it can get you out of a ticket (rather than making the officer ask if you have a gun). 

You don't HAVE to do this and can just hand over your CHL if you want and wait for him to ask you, but I like to keep things simple!

Very good advice about keeping your hands on the steering wheel.

A second piece of advice that my boyfriend told me---clip your insurance to the top of your "visor" (the thing with a mirror that you pull down to block the sun). He said even though it is routine, most cops say that every time a person reaches to open their glove box, their heart starts to beat a little faster because they never know what could be in it.



Oh, and I have had rocky in the back seat and a cop walked up and Rocky was growling in the back seat, with me already holding his collar. The officer just stood a few feet back from the window and said "I feel bad for anyone trying to rob you in your car!" as a joke. He was a K9 officer though and I could hear his dog barking from my car! No ticket


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

PS>>>You don't want to call dispatch when you get pulled over because a silver phone can look like a gun to a nervous cop during his first week on the job!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got pulled over once with three male GSDs in the van, though they were all crated. I got off with a warning. Not sure if the GSDs made the difference!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> You don't HAVE to do this and can just hand over your CHL if you want and wait for him to ask you, but I like to keep things simple!


I would be careful with this kind of advice. It's my understanding that the requirement to inform the officer of a conceal weapon differs from state to state.

(Though it certainly is the responsibility of the card holder to know the appropriate laws.)


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

They CAN have a sense of humor about the GSD, too. I was at a border patrol check-point and they asked me if I was a US citizen. I said yes, and he said "looks like you also have a German in the car as well"- referring to my GSD- who had barked and was now watching intently.

We had a good chuckle over that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Trying to avoid blanket statements because we all know that there are cops out there that are not the best, that do things that terrify us as dog owners. But the reason we hear about them is because they are news, they are not the norm, they are in fact rare. 

I can tell you that my contractor tells me that a cop threatened to shoot his dog if he couldn't get it under control -- American Eskimo, but I cannot tell you that I have ever had a cop threaten me concerning my dog. 

And, to be frank, I have had a number of, hmmm, experiences with police -- no never been arrested or anything, but I have had a few, uhm, discussions with them. 

Yeah, that first traffic stop at 16 or so, when I got out of the car and started walking back to them -- yeah and through his loud speaker he is ordering me back to my vehicle, only it is so distorted I cannot even hear what he was saying -- yeah I've had a few discussions. 

In short, police in general like dogs, they own dogs, they understand that ordinary people care about their pets, and they do not wake up in the morning thinking about how they are going to shoot them some dog today. In fact, the paperwork involved in firing the gun probably makes them all hope they never have to pull the thing out. Yes, when they approach your vehicle, they are approaching and unknown, and the dog can complicate such things, but they are not looking to kill your dog. Most of them would feel terrible if they killed a dog of someone who wasn't doing anything. 

But drawing attention to yourself by dragging it out beyond reasonable safety, or scurrying around in the vehicle, well that will heighten their suspicion and probably make them more edgy. If they are more edgy, your dog will be more alert and if reactive will probably have a few things to say about it. So that would be setting yourself up and setting the officer up. 

I know we all like to give our dogs what they like, and what they like is to shove their heads out of car windows. But I figure the risk of a chunk of road debris flying up and taking a chunk of my dog's flesh or eye is a whole lot higher than the risk of a police officer shooting my dog at a traffic stop. Leave the windows up. Open them a little to talk to the officer, but don't let the dog get close to the window, nor expect the officer to reach inside for your information. Shove them through the window so that there is no way possible for your dog to connect with them. 

Now in the Explorer, there is no chance that my dogs will be a problem to police or emergency services as they are properly crated in the back of the vehicle, but in the Honda, if I do carry one from here to there, they are loose in the car (I have a seatbelt somewhere, but had a dog get tangled badly, and I just don't trust them now). They are _trained_ to stay in the back seat, ha! which means that while I am in the driver's seat they are back there, but if I happen to vacate the driver's seat, they take over keeping it warm. So far, I have been able to transact business at drive-thru windows, with the dog in the back seat and no problems. 

Only once, when I had the Neon did I get stopped for a _discussion_ with a dog in the car. I had pulled up behind a pick up truck at a stop sign,and was petting the dog who was hanging her head between the two front seats, when I followed the pick up through the intersection right in front of the Jefferson cop sitting there at the stop sign on my right. LOL. Yeah, Jean, the dog did not get me out of a ticket. I think she was too busy laughing at me in the back seat to bother with the cop. 

He asked me if I knew why he pulled me over. Well, I did. I mean I would have had to have been an imbecile not to. So I said a little sheepishly, because I followed that pick up through that stop sign. So this kid younger than the youngest kid in town I babysat years before, is telling me how much of a privilege driving is. Uh-huh, just give me the ticket will ya? He wrote, "flagrantly" on it. The lady at the courthouse thought that was funny, so I told her the story. She laughed and said she was surprised he could spell it. 

No mention about the dog. She just wasn't an issue. If you know your dog will be an issue, make sure he can't be an issue, but evenso, I think your dog is far more likely to get struck by lightning that shot at a traffic stop.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Pull over, immediately. Put the car in park. Hands on the wheel. If you can turn on the interior light without fumbling around a lot, that's fine too.

It's normal to have a dog in the car. Make sure the windows are up obviously so she can't stick her head out. They may approach on the passenger side so don't count on them just coming to the drivers side.

As soon as the officer approaches, tell them you have a dog (they'll see her and hear her from the sound of it), but she is restrained by a harness in the back seat. They aren't going to care, and if you are nice and they like dogs they may even ask you about her. They'll appreciate that she's restrained.

Not that complicated, this isn't uncomon. Many idiots drive around with dogs on their laps or in the front passenger seat, so restrained in the back seat is nothing.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Rerun! I was actually going to PM you about this but figured everyone would like to have a discussion about it. We all love our dogs much and want to protect them. Personally, I'm of the opinion that thinking through this situation make me more prepared for how to deal with it. (Fingers crossed- haven't gotten a ticket in well over 7 years...)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't feel bad. I was once in another county in my personal car and got pulled over (yeah....LOL) a couple yrs ago and totally forgot that my 95lb bi color male GSD (micah) was NOT restrained in the car with the back windows rolled partially down. He stuck his head out right as the officer approached. It happens. We all do dumb things sometimes...I still kick myself about that one. 

Definitely don't get out of the car to approach the officer as I think I saw someone else suggest. I skimmed but didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> Call 911- tell them I'm being pulled over, relay name, vehicle identification, location, etc, and that I have a restrained large dog in the car. Have them relay the message to the officer.


I don't think this would be a good idea. It is a crime to call 911 for something that is not an emergency, and this is not one. They also are not a message service and are not going to "relay your message" to the officer. We need to keep 911 lines free for true emergencies.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

billsharp said:


> I don't think this would be a good idea. It is a crime to call 911 for something that is not an emergency, and this is not one. They also are not a message service and are not going to "relay your message" to the officer. We need to keep 911 lines free for true emergencies.


I was going to say this. It's not an emergency and those dispatchers need to be available for real emergencies.

I know we all like our dogs to be a bit protective, and no one is going to fault you for having a GSD that barks at approaching people, but at some point you should think more about training the dog to be quiet rather than thinking about what to do in case your dog is barking at a police officer.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My dad got pulled over along time ago when I was little with Smokey in car unrestrained he was barking growling although his bark is not as vicious, but his growl and appearance is. The officer had my dad get out and sit in the back of his car with his gsd, told my dad not to make any sudden movements and just answer the questions. My dad was so scared when he came back to the car.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

martemchik said:


> I was going to say this. It's not an emergency and those dispatchers need to be available for real emergencies.
> 
> I know we all like our dogs to be a bit protective, and no one is going to fault you for having a GSD that barks at approaching people, but at some point you should think more about training the dog to be quiet rather than thinking about what to do in case your dog is barking at a police officer.


Actually not a bad idea. Teach the dog ENOUGH! 

Once upon a time, a couple of yayhoos, dropped a car in my neighbor's ditch. They took off the license plates, and walked on up the road. A car saw them and took them to the hospital. I found that all out the next day from my neighbor, who talked to the Amish neighbor who saw them picked up. 

Anyhow, the State Boys, come along and saw the car in the ditch and stopped. My neighbors were not home. They went all around their house checking windows and doors. They came to my house. I answered the door and a chorus of barks greeted him from the majority of my dogs who were inside at the time. 

He peered in, I did not invite him in. I let the dogs bark. I told him that no one would have gone through my back yard as the dogs weren't barking. He asked me if the neighbors were home, and I told them I didn't know. He seemed to hesitate. I don't know whether he thought I was hiding them in my house or not. But finally the dogs got on my nerves and I said, "ENOUGH!" My Lord, you could have heard a pin drop. The guy looked at me with like I was some sort of evil dog whisperer (can you say, R E S P E C T?). I did not let him know that I was shocked that it actually worked and was still working. He didn't need to know that. 

He left and checked out the doors and windows of my other neighbor's place. He didn't check mine. I guess he figured I had enough protection. 

But, if you have just one dog, you should be able to train them to cut out that racket when you say a word like ENOUGH! I mean, yes, they are guard dogs, and you do want them to alert. But a guard dog is worthless if it alerts all the time, and about anything and nothing. You tune that crap out. Rather, you listen for a business bark, or at least I do. A dog should not bark without ceasing, I will tell mine THANK YOU, when they let me know someone is at the door. If they continue, I will tell them ENOUGH. That lets them know that I know who it is, and it is ok. 

Oh, heck, I don't know what the heck they understand about it, but they seem to realize by the tone of my voice that whatever they were doing has to stop, NOW.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

frillint1 said:


> My dad got pulled over along time ago when I was little with Smokey in car unrestrained he was barking growling although his bark is not as vicious, but his growl and appearance is. The officer had my dad get out and sit in the back of his car with his gsd, told my dad not to make any sudden movements and just answer the questions. My dad was so scared when he came back to the car.


Oh my gosh!! That was just plain mean! LOL.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Mine rides in the back in a crate , one less distraction to worry about while driving.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree with what most have said. I would suggest pulling over immediatly to avoid any sort of confusion. When the officer approaches you can ask him if its ok for you to step out of the car. If its restrained he should be alright because the officer shouldnt be reaching in the window for your items he should have you hand them out the window to him


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would roll up the window where the dog is, put my hands on the steering wheel and wait for instructions. I have never heard my GSD bark while she is in the car. I take her to drive thru's and to get gas all the time. I have also had her meet several police officers in different places and she always has a good reaction(although they might think I'm a little weird). The reasoning behind this wasn't so much getting pulled over, but in case police have to enter my home. The uniform and radio did not phase her, which I'm very happy with. I'm confident that she would remain calm. Now my other two are a little different:crazy:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

billsharp said:


> I don't think this would be a good idea. It is a crime to call 911 for something that is not an emergency, and this is not one. They also are not a message service and are not going to "relay your message" to the officer. We need to keep 911 lines free for true emergencies.


wrong ! in drivers ed class, both my daughters were flat out told, if you see flashing lights behind you at night, put on emergency flashers, only pull over when you find a well lit area, call 911 and ask if it is a legitimate police officer that pulled them over. only then do you roll the window down more than the inch needed to pass the paper work through.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If there are people impersonating cops and you are afraid for your life, maybe that would be sufficient reason to call 9-1-1. Thinking a cop might shoot your dog in the back seat really isn't something you should call 9-1-1 about. But if you need to call 9-1-1 due to some type of emergency, I would definitely let them know you have a dog in the car that is restrained. And if possible/necessary tell them who to contact to take charge of the animal.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> wrong ! in drivers ed class, both my daughters were flat out told, if you see flashing lights behind you at night, put on emergency flashers, only pull over when you find a well lit area, call 911 and ask if it is a legitimate police officer that pulled them over. only then do you roll the window down more than the inch needed to pass the paper work through.



Just read this statement out loud to my boyfriend and he said this is not true in any way at all


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> wrong ! in drivers ed class, both my daughters were flat out told, if you see flashing lights behind you at night, put on emergency flashers, only pull over when you find a well lit area, call 911 and ask if it is a legitimate police officer that pulled them over. only then do you roll the window down more than the inch needed to pass the paper work through.


Yeah...cause I see people all the time with sirens and flashing lights all over their vehicles. Good luck rolling the window down the inch "needed to pass paperwork through." That would probably just get the officer to ask you to step out of the vehicle in order to make sure YOU don't have a weapon on you that you might be trying to hide.

I'd get your daughters out of that driver's ed class ASAP...you sure they're not telling them that we drive on the left side of the road in the United States?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> None of my dogs have ever gotten me out of a ticket, despite their best efforts (barking or ignoring)!


Mine might have once. I was getting a ride home from the hospital where I volunteered with my Golden Retriever doing animal assisted therapy, I got a ride from another volunteer, when she accidentally ran a red light (thought the yellow would be longer and didn't slow down) and we got pulled over.
The officer came up to the car, the driver started apologizing profusely and she gave him her license. The officer looked at both of us, looked a little longer into the back seat where there was a red Golden Retriever and Pomeranian sitting quietly both wearing seatbelt harnesses, and let us go on our way.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Yeah...cause I see people all the time with sirens and flashing lights all over their vehicles. Good luck rolling the window down the inch "needed to pass paperwork through." That would probably just get the officer to ask you to step out of the vehicle in order to make sure YOU don't have a weapon on you that you might be trying to hide.
> 
> I'd get your daughters out of that driver's ed class ASAP...you sure they're not telling them that we drive on the left side of the road in the United States?


actually, that was the chief of police who gave that class. laws different up here in nj ?


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Depending on your state laws, if you dont pull over and you call 911 you COULD get a ticket for driving and operating a cell phone. if the cop wants to take it there. but everything else is SPOT on!! hazards until you find not only a safe spot for you to pull over but for the cop to get out of their vehicle (they hate when you pull onto a half shoulder) interiour lights on hands in view and be honest. keeping the other windows up is a great idea so the dog can not get to the officer. and as stated above voicing that the dog IS restrained will be helpful.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it gets put in the paper here every couple years. there are often reports of someone having a small flashing light in their car and pulling people over. The sheriff announces that, if you have doubts, to call 911 and drive to a well-lit public location. And yes, put on your hazards to let the (hopefully real!) officer know that you have seen him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Yeah...cause I see people all the time with sirens and flashing lights all over their vehicles. Good luck rolling the window down the inch "needed to pass paperwork through." That would probably just get the officer to ask you to step out of the vehicle in order to make sure YOU don't have a weapon on you that you might be trying to hide.
> 
> I'd get your daughters out of that driver's ed class ASAP...you sure they're not telling them that we drive on the left side of the road in the United States?


This is very true, especially for women in secluded areas. A woman was just attacked in a rural area not that long ago by a man pretending to be a police officer. It was all over the news that this is exactly what a person should do.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Just read this statement out loud to my boyfriend and he said this is not true in any way at all


Maybe where you are from, but its real here. Its been all over the news a couple times, mainly for the safety of women.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> wrong ! in drivers ed class, both my daughters were flat out told, if you see flashing lights behind you at night, put on emergency flashers, only pull over when you find a well lit area, call 911 and ask if it is a legitimate police officer that pulled them over. only then do you roll the window down more than the inch needed to pass the paper work through.


In the state of Texas, we are instructed to do the same thing. The object is to SAFELY pull over. If you are being pulled over and are suspect to who is pulling you over, you are to call 911. However, you MUST follow the instructions that are dictated to you by the 911 operator. 

No different than if you are at home and think you hear someone creeping around. You call 911.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I was also told years and years ago in driver's training that when in doubt call 911 to find out if it is a legit stop. We weren't told to do that for every stop, but if you were unsure if it was really a cop you shouldn't just pull over and hope you don't get murdered.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one of these stickers on my rear windshield. (Malinois, not GSD) 
German Shepherd Silhouette Sticker by menageriemayhem
I hope it stops the LEOs from pulling me over. If they do, then they know I'm a dog person. Of course, the 2 huge crates in the back of my minivan are also a clue.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Mainly I try not to get pulled over, but my dog does ride in a crate and I have a sticker on the back of my car that says "Peace, Love, and German Shepherds". If the officer walks to my front window he will see the crate in the back because I would turn on the interior lights. I would tell the officer right away "For your safety and mine I want you to know I have a concealed weapons permit and there is a loaded gun in the car." while keeping my hands on the steering wheel in plain sight. Then follow whatever instructions the officer gives. I was taught this by local sheriff's officers. They told me they would rather a person tell them ahead of time than to find out later. As for not pulling over in a remote spot. There are too many remote spots here so I would try to pull over in a lit spot at least if I had doubts. If they asked me to turn off my car and it was summer I would request that I be allowed to leave the car on for the air conditioner for my dog but I would willingly get out if asked. For the most part, cooperation is the key.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I've only been pulled over once and let go without a ticket. 

However, while I am worried about all those horror stories, I believe to have found the best possible way to deal with it and that is to NOT make it a bigger deal than it is. Once you make a huge deal out of it, you get nervous, when you get nervous, you make mistakes. Ergo... keep cool, calm and assertive, be friendly to the officer, keep the dogs restrained in the car, and you should be fine.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I would do #4. Strangely, Heidi loves police officers and when I did get pulled over, she did everything except salute. If a civilian she doesn't know approaches the car, she often growls. She used to bark ferociously, but she now that she is a senior, I think it is just too much trouble LOL.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are being pulled over in a secluded area that is not well lit and the nearest public well lit area is miles away call 911 to confirm you being pulled over by police. 

If you are in the middle of a city or suburb that has street lights, businesses, well populated and a high traffic area you do not need to call 911 unless for some other reason you feel that it is not a police officer pulling you over. 

If the police officer is afraid of your dog chances are they will just do a non-approach. Meaning, they will ask you to step out of your vehicle. Like a lot of people posted before this don't make it a bigger deal then it actually is. It happens all the time and you only hear about the "bad" situations because it is newsworthy for the media to get a rise outta people.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I was pulled over on the way back from the park one day (tail light was out). Gabe was very calm in the back seat, and the officer was totally unfazed. He just casually commented, "big dog". And I agreed, and that was it. 

HOWEVER, I did see something on "World's Dumbest" once where a woman was pulled over with a pit bull in the back of her car. He jumped up on the armrest while barking at the officer and lowered the rear window. He lunged through the now-open window and latched onto the officer's arm and wouldn't release. She was arrested, I think for "assault with a deadly weapon" or some such.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

runnershigh108 said:


> If you are being pulled over in a secluded area that is not well lit and the nearest public well lit area is miles away call 911 to confirm you being pulled over by police.
> 
> If you are in the middle of a city or suburb that has street lights, businesses, well populated and a high traffic area you do not need to call 911 unless for some other reason you feel that it is not a police officer pulling you over.
> 
> If the police officer is afraid of your dog chances are they will just do a non-approach. Meaning, they will ask you to step out of your vehicle. Like a lot of people posted before this don't make it a bigger deal then it actually is. It happens all the time and you only hear about the "bad" situations because it is newsworthy for the media to get a rise outta people.



This is what I was trying to say when I said that Hunter Green's daughters instructor was wrong.

If you are in the back woods then call 911. However, if you are in Dallas or Houston in the city and do this, you will likely piss off or scare the cop with the "pulling your window down 1 inch"

Feel free to try it lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm waiting for the day this happens when I'm headed home from training at 1am with 2 dogs I just worked in high aggression. I'll just call 911 in that scenerio. Now that I have a trailer clearly marked as having "caution working dogs" it should be very clear to the cop


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

6.- Train the dog to shut up.

Really. If you can't get the dog to be quiet on command it's not about the noise but about taking control of the situation.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Catu said:


> 6.- Train the dog to shut up.
> 
> Really. If you can't get the dog to be quiet on command it's not about the noise but about taking control of the situation.


Mine don't even bother to lift their head most of the time when someone approaches the car without posing a threat. 
It would drive me crazy having a barking dog in the back. Since we drive in and out of post on a daily basis, the car is approached by the MP's and our ID's are checked. In Germany we got pulled out and the car was searched almost on a daily basis and they didn't care if I had dogs in the back. I had to take the dogs out, since we didn't have any crates in there back then, and we stood on the side while the guards searched the car. 

Mine are used to a loooot of things. 
So as long as there is no threat, they won't even bother.


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

rangersdad said:


> Okay here's what I recommend (I'm an LEO). Pull over safely as soon as possible, put up the rear window that the dog can get his/her head out of, turn on your dome light and roll down your window. Put your hands on the top of the steering wheel and as the officer approaches yell out the window the dog is restrained. Most cops are used to dealing with dogs in cars. We appreciate it if the owner has the dog restrained (many people drive with dogs unrestrained or in their laps and we get charged by the animal sometimes). Just be considerate and aware (as you obviously are already).


:thumbup:

Also LEO here and this is great advice. I also appreciate when the driver hands their documents well outside the window so I don't have to have my hands IN the vehicle with an unfamiliar dog. Many friendly dogs don't appreciate having their space invaded.

I have had a driver exit their vehicle when their dog would either not stop barking or was overly excited/aggressive. If you do have a CCW make sure you advise the officer PRIOR exiting the vehicle.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I actually went to school with a guy who was arrested for impersonating a police officer. He drove the crown vic and special ordered lights he could install to make it appear to be a sneak patrol. He would try to pull people over. He even issued bogus tickets and all that. Here, we've always been told, if you're in an area and unsure if the car behind you in an actual LEO, dial 911 and tell them where you are and that you have an unmarked vehicle behind you encouraging you to pull over. They'll keep you on the line while they radio out to any LEO's who might be in the area. They will confirm or deny if there is actually a LEO attempting to pull you over. If it IS a LEO, they are supposed to stay on the line with you until you can safely pull over and they will also let the officer know your intention. Because its a matter of safety for you and the issue with unmarked vehicles (primarily), they're not supposed to ticket you for being cautious and calling in. Its different in every state but thats what we've always been told here in CO. 

In terms of getting pulled over with your dog in the vehicle, windows up so your dog cant put their head out and act normal otherwise. Hands on the steering wheel until the cop is at your window and giving instructions. Pretty much common sense stuff.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

As my "name" implies, I'm a trucker... I pulled into a scale just into LA, and they were doing random inspections... I had Axel in the truck, unrestrained. ( I would tie him in the back at time, when needed)... officer walks up to my truck, climbs the steps, and orders me to open the door. I told him I had a German Shepherd inside, who was very protective, and loose. He said "open the door" again, so I did. I was scared to death what was going to happen next, as I am sitting on my seat, and if Axel attacks, controlling him is going to be a nightmare. (Axel is somewhat unpredictable with who he likes and who he doesn't, and is downright ferocious about ppl coming near the truck...) officer completely disregards what I have said, leans over my lap to look around the truck... Axel half jumps on my lap and starts licking his face, like he just found his long lost best friend... 
I was dumbfounded and in shock and still half scared to death...
Officer petted him, it was election night, ask me who I was going to vote for.. I told him I liked Romney, but wasn't getting to vote... he told me "get outta here and have a great night"... :laugh: yeah, no problem, you too....


----------

